

Why Europe's Regulatory War Against Silicon Valley Will Backfire - msabalau
http://www.eweek.com/cloud/why-europes-regulatory-war-against-silicon-valley-will-backfire.html

======
davidgerard
> European regulators and other government bodies have become obsessed in
> recent months with using every legal tool at their disposal to harm American
> technology companies like Facebook, Apple and, above all, Google.

Yeah, this article is not going to be great.

